# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Business Cards Printing

## Stanleymurphy

Hello everyone,

We have a 3D *metal business cards* company.  We providing High quality black metal business cards, copper, brass, blue, gold business cards service. If you looking unique business cards the reply me. I show you some Design. 


*Full Circle Partners Metal Business Card*



*Eurface Etched Multi Color Metal Business Card*





*Multiple Color Metal Business Card*




More Design  http://metalwoodbusinesscards.com/me...siness-gallery.

----------


## Bassna

These are very cool. What kinda machine do you use on these?

----------


## kathmorgan12

Yes, Bassna is right. Those business cards look cool and stylish. I'm curious what 3d printer your company uses, if you don't mind me asking.

----------


## curious aardvark

very fancy - but what do they cost ?

----------


## curious aardvark

No they don't - they have a quote system that entails you giving your details and an actual order before they'll tell you what it costs. 
And that just puts people off. Sites like this should always have an example price and cost for a selection of their products. 

And these are not 3d printed. They're etched or engraved or normal process printed on standard stock.

----------


## car3less

True... They are not 3d printed. 
But they look nice, even if they are off topic :P

----------


## joliecarter

Wow! This is amazing! I found some designs at MyPRINTCloud too.

----------


## stephanbanningm3

These are awesome business cards! As professional men say, "business card is most often the lasting impression that people will have of  you and your business so it is always advisable to put some effort into  creating something that is high quality." By the way, I got my professional business card printed by Printpal London. Their printing services are pretty amazing. You can check them online at http://www.printpallondon.co.uk/printing-services.html

----------


## raysspl

In any case, these cards look well done.

----------


## MercedesStolp

Today, 3d printer enables online businesses to choose a desired business card, an individual can also choose their preferred color and theme. Within the 3D marketplace, people can get beautiful business cards; people can choose one according to their business requirement.

----------


## car3less

Felt inspired by the thread and finally had some time to make my own business cards  :Embarrassment: 
Half printed, half laser cut and engraved. 

I printed the frame with frosty white ABS and tried to design it with rails on the sides so I could easily change the ornament on it (the flower and the gears) or the acrylic part inside. The ornament has a support that slides on the rail. Image attached.

3d printed business cards.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

is it me or has this thread become somewhere to just advertise your business while pretending to be an actual forum member ? 
Nah it's not just me :-)

----------


## curious aardvark

> Felt inspired by the thread and finally had some time to make my own business cards 
> Half printed, half laser cut and engraved. 
> 
> I printed the frame with frosty white ABS and tried to design it with rails on the sides so I could easily change the ornament on it (the flower and the gears) or the acrylic part inside. The ornament has a support that slides on the rail. Image attached.
> 
> 3d printed business cards.jpg


those are brilliant ! 
You do very appealing work :-)

----------


## francfalco

Or 3D print your own business card...

CP3D bizcard.jpg

----------


## Roxy

> is it me or has this thread become somewhere to just advertise your business while pretending to be an actual forum member ? 
> Nah it's not just me :-)


You don't mean Car3less, right?   (That is who's post you ended up after...)

Is this the same person as in this thread? 

https://github.com/fmalpartida?tab=activity

I'm bad with faces. But if it is the same person... She deserves to get cut a lot of slack here!

----------


## curious aardvark

oh hell no not car3less - There are a bunch of posters with 1 or 2 posts who say: 'I bought cards from these people'. 
And we're expected to believe they're not from the company itself :-)

----------


## car3less

thanks  :Big Grin:  I needed them 2 weeks ago for a 3d printing conference in Abu Dhabi, that was canceled in the end. Lucky me, because I had time to print only 2 business cards  :Smile: 

No one could see them. So... as there were not too many printed business cards around here I said to share.  :Smile: ))

----------


## car3less

francfalco
what is the size of the letters on the business card?

Roxy
you are very bad at faces. need more pictures of me? :P

----------


## francfalco

[QUOTE=car3less;59629]francfalco
what is the size of the letters on the business card?

smallest letter cap height is about 7mm

That card is the first test - printed at 0.2

I've also printed at 0.06 and slow, remove the noticeable stepping completely, but i'll need a smaller nozzle to get the letter faces any sharper

----------


## car3less

they look nice. I tried to print some text with 5mm height, but didn't go so well.

----------


## car3less

I wrote a short tutorial for Instructables (http://www.instructables.com/id/3D-P...usiness-Cards/) and added the stl files for download.

----------

